# Todays find!!



## bikesnbuses (May 11, 2009)

Very cool!Clad rims,no badge..Someone went crazy with the red paintI assume its a Columbia twin-bar,not an Elgin(Painted fenders?)


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 12, 2009)

Looks like a Blackhawk, minus the tank to me


----------



## RMS37 (May 12, 2009)

The bike probably started life as an Elgin Falcon, Sears' companion model to the Blackhawk. Falcons were equipped differently than Blackhawks and used painted steel rather than polished stainless fenders. Falcons were typically painted red with ivory trim. From what I have been told, Columbia Airiders can be differentiated from the other branded models by their use of forged rather than stamped rear dropouts.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 12, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2009)

Nice find. But it looks like it has a good amount of rust. But it DOES have potential. Where did you get that? Did you pay anything for it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 12, 2009)

Actually,the only things that are really rusty are the bars,crank and rims(the chrome..),the rest is dirty red paint..It was CHEAP Thanks for the info guys,I figured it out as a Falcon just before logging back on and seeing the response.Im going to try to take it back down to original paint..unsure how well it'll go..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 1, 2009)

It must be my lucky month?Tomorrow Ill remove mst of the house paint with the air hose..It flakes off pretty good..Strange fenders,the braces are not riveted on,they look like replacements?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 1, 2009)

What the 'F' Dude!?!   You are my freakin' hero!!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 2, 2009)

*Man....*

It looks like a Schwinn B-10E frame that someone rebuilt in the 50s... schwinn/wald blade fork, Wald Fenders lightweight rims... if you have a better picture of the rear frame dropouts...?

Crank and sprocket are Indian...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are some new pics of the Indian frame with the replacement parts stripped off,and the badge stripped of the 5 repaints.


----------



## sensor (Jun 2, 2009)

it doesnt look like a b10 to me(at least not mine.......)
see how theres a lug on the middle tube at the seat post tube....the bend in the upper bar also doesnt look like a b10 either(goes out to far) also looks like it may have started out as a 28" wheeled bike(i know i know..that alot of the balloon motobikes were recycled 28s)
great find


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2009)

heres an indian 28 inch rim.  my fork is wrong. yours  looks like it has balloms on it?  that frame looks like a 28 inch.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 3, 2009)

*Better Pics!*



sensor said:


> it doesnt look like a b10 to me(at least not mine.......)
> see how theres a lug on the middle tube at the seat post tube....the bend in the upper bar also doesnt look like a b10 either(goes out to far) also looks like it may have started out as a 28" wheeled bike(i know i know..that alot of the balloon motobikes were recycled 28s)
> great find





Well my bad... SOUR-RE! :o

So now what you gonna ride that thing or just make us all Jellous!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 3, 2009)

Im honestly probably going to trade it or sell it to get parts my Elgin Falcon.I have a VW bus that Ive had for almost 3 years that I cant get finished,so taking on  more projects doesnt seem smart at this point..Thanks for the good words guys..Its been a looooonng time since ive found a decent BOYS bike


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 3, 2009)

*Not missing much...*

You just need a tank and grips and maybe a pancake horn...

Bicyclebones on ebay has had a tank on there for 9 months he lowered the price to $615.00 that's not too bad since you probably paid 20 bucks for your Falcon and, The great thing is your rims take regular clincher type balloon tires so you would be all set...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370209596633&viewitem=&salenotsupported

The Indian I would just hag it up high on a nail in you house as a display until you get to it you will never find another.... keep it!


----------



## AntonyR (Jun 3, 2009)

bikesnbuses said:


> Im honestly probably going to trade it or sell it to get parts my Elgin Falcon.I have a VW bus that Ive had for almost 3 years that I cant get finished,so taking on  more projects doesnt seem smart at this point..Thanks for the good words guys..Its been a looooonng time since ive found a decent BOYS bike




Hey- Check your PMs!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 3, 2009)

how much for the chain ring?


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 7, 2009)

never mind.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 24, 2009)

Picked up this Westfield today with SUPER nice paint!Looks to have been never ridden!Too bad someone replaced the original tires,I have some nice goodyear blackwalls Im going to install tomorrow.Its just hosed off in this pic.Hopefully Ill have time this week to clean and polish the paint..


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 25, 2009)

*its a columbia*

its a columbia 28in. frame,with the wrong fork.columbia made some indians.its a great score.good luck to you.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 25, 2009)

It appears to be a standard girl?s balloon tire Westfield from about 1937, plus or minus. Nice condition. The serial number will tell you the exact year and approximately when during that year it was produced.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 25, 2009)

The serial# is F102700   1941,right?


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 25, 2009)

That frame shape is awesome. it'd make a nice 'Rod' build.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 25, 2009)

Later than I would have guessed but yes, F102700 puts it somewhere in the middle of 1941. There is a close sister to this bike, sans tank, and badged as an Elgin, currently being offered for sale on the Ratrod site.


----------



## CCM Rider (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lucky...*

That's a great find! Even better since you have the badge. The Indian I found was in better shape but it appears someone decided to find a 'better' spot for the badge... so it's gone. Check the pics! CCM RIDER


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 20, 2009)

Found this one via Craigslist.These are fresh out of the van,unwashed/polished.Elgin with Collegiate badge?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 22, 2009)

Westfield made.  Beautiful bike.

That will probably ride as well as it looks.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok,its been a while..I couldnt get some of the parts I REALLY wanted(new front fender)but my riders finally "done"..Just in time for winter  
I even managed to get the housepaint off the seat,but left some on the frame as there wasnt much underneath


----------



## chitown (Oct 11, 2010)

That's one sweet rider for sure! Great job. Now put some slime in the tires and stud them up with some screws and you'll be able to ride it all winter long! JK. Should be enough time to get a few sweet rides in before it's garaged for the winter, eh?


----------



## ratina (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice job on the bike!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2010)

I must be beating the wrong bushes, and looking under the wrong rocks! Some great bikes here!


----------



## bentpedal (Oct 12, 2010)

Amazing!! That is just so nice.


----------



## ericbaker (Nov 25, 2010)

Awsome! Whered you pull the tank from?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 25, 2010)

Fantastic! Good Job we all love to see them get a new lease on life.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 25, 2010)

ericbaker said:


> Awsome! Whered you pull the tank from?




Ebay = wasnt cheap...  While we're all here bloated from dinner..  does this fork look slightly bent to you..I might be trading this bike ,and the person who was interested in it said it was bent..Looks slightly bent maybe??The truss rods..yes Opinions?? Thanks,Jeff  PS the fender doesn't touch,its just the angle


----------



## npence (Nov 25, 2010)

I would say the headtube is bent not the fork itself  should be about the same spacing between the fender and down tube all the way down.


----------



## npence (Nov 25, 2010)

How much are you asking for the bike might be interested in it please PM me


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 12, 2010)

Picked these up today ..A 24" Huffy,a Western Flyer with some GOOD parts and a NICE set of Monark style "flat" rimmed wheelset


----------

